# Workbench top



## rickthumbs (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm building a new bench. I have plenty of room. What do you all think of using 4×8 sheet of 3/4 plywood screwed & glued to either 3/4 MDF or melamine, supported every 2'. I want it to be as flat as I can…...I do mostly small stuff, doesn't have to be super strong…..


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

If you're doing "small stuff" why would you want a 4×8 bench? Larger benches are harder to keep uniformly flat. And in my world, the larger the bench, the more crap gets stored on top of it.

But to answer the question- Plywood/mdf is a commonly used material for benchtops. Its cheap and it works. When the top gets too beat-up, you can simply glue-down a fresh sheet of hardboard and get back to work. The downside to MDF is that its not particularly wear-resistant and reacts very badly to water.

I just question the practicality of a 4×8 bench unless you're frequently assembling porch swings, kitchen tables, or pianos. Food for thought.


----------



## scvwooding (Jan 21, 2013)

I used 2 sheets of 3/4 MDF. The bottom sheet is attached to the frame from the bottom with pocket holes. The top sheet is screwed to the bottom sheet. I avoided glue so I can change or flip the top piece when it is damaged. I trimmed the MDF sheets with some left over cherry to protect the borders.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

If you really have the room the bigger the better. I always have more than one project going and the extra space helps. It can get cluttered though. I would screw the MDF to the plywood so you can replace it easily. I put a few coats of polyurethane on my MDF tops. Works great.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

a 4×8 benchtop makes it hard to reach the middle/opposite side of the bench at times. epecially if all you do is 'small things' I would do something a tad smaller - maybe 30-36" wide max.

if you want it to stay flat and dont need to exhibit brute force on it I would recommend you build a torsion box top for your workbench, it will be and remain as flat as a top can be if built properly. you can make it out of MDF, and top it with Masonite (hardboard) as a replaceable beatable surface.


----------



## rickthumbs (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes I was thinking it sounds silly to be making small stuff on a huge bench.Thx all. OK maybe I'll make it smaller. What about dog holes, now Im thinking MDF isn't sturdy enough. A vise or 2.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Plywood makes a great bench top, in fact a great bench. 
Check this one out.


----------

